# Rear Sway Bar Reinforcement



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

I had originally cracked one of my rear sway bar mounting points about two years ago, but had it welded fixed. I ordered the reinforcement kit from Turner Motorsport, but never had it welded in, as it seemed to be a pretty strong fix already. Unfortunately, that was bad judgement, as it finally snapped off last week at Buttonwillow Raceway, in the beautiful Southern California desert. 

Since purchasing the reinforcement kit, however, the instructions have become unreadable (been at the bottom of my tool box the entire time). Does anyone have pictures of these welded in place that I can show to a tech/mechanic? I'm wondering if it's as simple as just having someone weld them on over the existing bracket mount, or if it involves removing parts in order to gain better access. Also, if anyone has recommendations on where to get such work done in the SoCal area (Ventura county preferably), that would be greatly appreciated. In fact, if any semi-local list members happen to have a welding set up their dying to use, I'd be more than happy to supply food and beer in exchange from some help.  

Thanks!


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

i would do a search on www.bimmerforums.com

i've seen pics there

i've done the reinforcement but then i covered it up with undercoating so a pic from my car won't help

jeff


----------

